# Haiiro's training progress



## NoelleLeong (May 15, 2012)

Hi all! I've had Haiiro for about 2 weeks now. As it(I wasn't sure Haiiro's a boy or gal) was hand reared, we bond almost immediately! (Haiiro chose me by itself ) I had started to train him target and shake hand(in its case feet) for about a week now and progress was really good  I thought I might want to pose a thread on its training progress and share it with fellow tiels lover on my experience and share the joy Now, Haiiro knows how to target, step up(its a natural learner for this) and shake hand


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

That is terrific progress,Haiiro sounds like he/she is really willing to learn,it's also enjoyable working with them,training them then watching them pick up what we teach them.


----------



## NoelleLeong (May 15, 2012)

Yes Haiiro is quite a quick learner (it took him about 3 days to learn shake XD) I am really very proud of Haiiro. Haiiro is just so eager to learn!! However, it will always ask for scritches instead of treats hahahah 'tiels are just awesome and when you see fruitful results from your pets, it's just so amazing!! Thanks for your reply


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thats so exciting you should post a video of him doing the hand shake that sounds so cute.


----------



## NoelleLeong (May 15, 2012)

That's such a great idea!! I will try to video it down as soon as possible and show it to you guys


----------



## NoelleLeong (May 15, 2012)

Hi all! This is the video that shows Haiiro performing the trick shake  I referred to Haiiro as a he as it seems to be the largest size among the batch although it is not the 1st egg to hatch. Haiiro still hasn't really perfect the trick but I know he is getting a hang of it 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVgap2oWZNM&list=HL1337687222&feature=mh_lolz


----------



## AmandaBlue (May 20, 2012)

That's so exciting!! Well done to the both of you!


----------



## NoelleLeong (May 15, 2012)

Thanks AmandaBlue


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Noelle,it is so exciting when our cockatiels do something we teach them to do.


----------



## NoelleLeong (May 15, 2012)

yup totally hahaha its training is still in progress


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

It sure is we must keep training our cockatiels so they won't forget what we taught them.


----------



## NoelleLeong (May 15, 2012)

yah hahaha im trying to train Haiiro to truly master target(Haiiro can be lazy and refuse to 'travel' over the cage).


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers can be that way sometimes,then I just give him a few minutes and try again going at his pace.Cinnamon is a tame cockatiel who will be 5 months old next Friday and can be lazy about training too.They have a mind of their own don't they.


----------



## NoelleLeong (May 15, 2012)

yah totally man but that's what make them so special too hahahah happy 5 month to cinnamon


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank You Noelle,they sure do have a mind of their own,but that's what makes them so special.Snickers and Cinnamon are a joy to have around,Snickers has been with my wife and me for four months and Cinnamon for three weeks,they both have a very good apatite.


----------



## NoelleLeong (May 15, 2012)

Tiels are always a joy to have around  why don't you post a video or picture of Cinnamon and Snickers? I'm really curious on how they look like


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Here you go Noelle,here's a picture of Snickers and Cinnamon,just click on the photos and they will show up bigger.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Adorable Thanks for sharing


----------



## NoelleLeong (May 15, 2012)

stevechurch2222: wow they are really cute! 
nassrah: thank you!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank You everyone,we are very proud of Snickers and Cinnamon we both think they are gorgeous cockatiels,we both just love the white face mutation.


----------



## NoelleLeong (May 15, 2012)

white face mutation are cute. hahaha but more importantly, tiels are always cute


----------

